# Valspar Duramax or SW Duration



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

For Price point I would go with SW Super paint, Duration is great but not $78.00 worth.
SW is always having sales, may want to check when the next one is.
I use Alex 230 for caulking and never had any issues.


----------



## cassieaaron (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks,
i heard about he Alex caulk from the guy that did my remodel as well.
I priced the SW Super paint it was $62 a gallon.
I am not a big fan of big box stores, but the guys at my local SW are sort of rude and didn't know of any upcoming sales. i downloaded a 30% off coupon but they said they will have to call me back to see if they had to honor it. i'm not holding my breath on that call.
I get the impression they really cater to the professionals but they treat joe homeowner like I'm an idiot.
I am willing to still use them for the best paint, but is Valspar Duramax so terrible that its worth the extra $20 a gallon still?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

$78 a gallon seems pretty high. As for the 2 paints I would also vote for the SW where I am Super Paint can be bought on sale for just over $30 a gallon and is I feel a better paint than the Valspar.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never used the Duramax, just know I have painted homes 15 years ago with the Super paint and it still looks new. Flowed on perfect.
Sorry to hear about your bad customer experiance at SW.
Mine was the completly differant, I walked in and told them about a house that since it was new has never held paint.
I had never even been in the store before and did not have an account yet.
They asked where it was and told me one of the employees lived near by and would stop on the way home to look at it. We where there working and both managers showed up on site instead. This was during the work day.
I was so impressed I've been using them ever since.


----------



## cassieaaron (Jun 4, 2013)

i just called SW to price the superpaint. Had a totally different expierence that before. Guy was super nice and helpful.
Superpaint was 54.99 gat ($4) cheaper than the guy told me on Friday)
and he said they were having a sale now until 6-17 for 30% off.
brought it down to $38.99 gallon. I told him would be buying in 5's and he said it was $1.00 gallon cheaper. so not its down to $37.99 gallon.
thats cheaper than the Valspar and no worries. 

Sound like a no brainer now.
whats the difference in Duration and Superpaint?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

cassieaaron said:


> Thanks,
> i heard about he Alex caulk from the guy that did my remodel as well.
> I priced the SW Super paint it was $62 a gallon.
> I am not a big fan of big box stores, but the guys at my local SW are sort of rude and didn't know of any upcoming sales. i downloaded a 30% off coupon but they said they will have to call me back to see if they had to honor it. i'm not holding my breath on that call.
> ...


I would get a hold of SW corporate NOW and report these guys and their pricing DO NOT let this go. Don't go in with a chip on your shoulder be polite and tell them the whole story. This company has spent fortunes to build up customer relations and ask them why they are charging so much for the paint. And why they are giving you a hard time about the coupon. If things like this are not reported the company can't fix them.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 17, 2013)

Is your local SW store a former Duron store? That was always my reception at Duron stores but I have always had good experiences at SW stores. My house was painted with Duron paints by the builder and when I would get some Duron paint for touch ups I would always be treated poorly.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Just in case you decide to go with DuraMax, we just painted our entire house with it. The previous color was on for 11 years (Behr) with no issues. We repainted two exterior walls 6 years ago with DuraMax and it held up just fine. The only reason we repainted those same two walls this time around is because we changed the color.

If you can get the SW paint for the price they quoted, I say go for it. It wasn't that cheap in our area so we went with DuraMax.

ETA: We are in Va Beach and have our fair share of hot and humid weather, and the entire back of our house gets full sun exposure in the afternoon.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I've heard good things about the top Valspar paint in the last couple years (it appears that Valspar and Behr have both upped their game with their best paints.) But I have no experience with it personally. I do like SuperPaint, so I think at that price, it's a no-brainer as far as I'm concerned. Not saying Valspar isn't worth the money - could be as good or better for all I know.

I haven't had bad experiences at Sherwin Williams, and I'm wondering what the heck was going on there. Sometime people who are new or incompetent pretend to be arrogant or aloof to compensate and cover up for their lack of knowledge.


----------



## cassieaaron (Jun 4, 2013)

*update*

here is the update. Went with SW Superpaint. it did get downt to under the Lowes Duramax paint anyways.
i bought the SW. they were much better to deal with this time around. 

now any suggestions on that caulk would be much appriated. it appears there are even more opinion on caulk than on the paint!
I did get one suggestion on here for ALEX 230. seems like the way to go unless anyone knows different?


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I used to DAP Alex exclusively but lately it doesn’t seem as good as it was. I actually prefer the Sherwin Williams brand of caulk. It dries quick and doesn’t seem to crack like the DAP does.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Darn near anything is better than DAP Alex :yes:


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Alex. I use it for indoor trim when it doesn't matter too much, or the fast dry version when I need that (but I don't often need that, because usually caulk can be painted when it's half dry anyway.) Anyway, I like DAP Dynaflex 230. It's higher quality and more versatile.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

jeffnc said:


> I'm not a fan of Alex. I use it for indoor trim when it doesn't matter too much, or the fast dry version when I need that (but I don't often need that, because usually caulk can be painted when it's half dry anyway.) Anyway, I like *DAP Dynaflex 230*. It's higher quality and more versatile.


Just used 13 tubes of this stuff around our house.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I also use the alex buy it by the case in fact. Have used the SW didn't really see much difference except price.


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

SW Superpaint is a great product, I would go with that! 

Good Luck!


----------

